# Coldplay's Viva La Vida exposed



## Xuphor (Oct 30, 2011)

Just.... wow..... I love that song, and I play those games all the time, but I never noticed the resemblance. 

EDIT: I meant to put this is "Books, Music, TV & Movies", requested move.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 30, 2011)

I finally found out what the song was. I remember hearing Viva La Vida two years back on the radio but didn't get the name. After two long years, I finally found it! 

As for the resemblance, err that's nice.


----------



## prowler (Oct 30, 2011)

yes coldplay really slowed down the star theme 217%, orchestrated it and published it

>>EoF

Edit: Soulx gunna be replaying Viva La Vida alllll night.


----------



## Etheboss (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice catch, i followed the link, seems they ripped of pokémon too.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Oct 30, 2011)

Suppose you've never seen this:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXzg0D-cKds[/youtube]


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 30, 2011)

@nathan - nope, have not. Have seen it linked to dozens of times, never watched it though. I hate Snoop Dog.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 30, 2011)

Coldplay sucks either way, so I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 30, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> Coldplay sucks either way, so I don't see what the big deal is.



Couldn't agree more with the first part, Coldplay is among the worst bands ever to me. Viva La Vida is their only good song imo.


----------



## Nebz (Oct 30, 2011)

Ehhh I never really listened to their music so I have no real opinion on Coldplay's entirety of songs but these just seem like coincidences.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 30, 2011)

LOL That's pretty cool. I love "things similair to video game music" like that.
Like how MGS theme sounds like an old composition by an Russian composer.
Also love that video @Nathan. It's so old 
And what's with all the Coldplay hate?


----------



## xxNathanxx (Oct 30, 2011)

Coldplay do not 'suck'. This has got nothing to do with your taste in music. Saying they suck is about as ignorant as saying the Beatles were mediocre, or Händel was a terrible composer. You can dislike their music, but that doesn't mean they suck.

Examples of bands that really 'suck': Attack Attack!, brokeNCYDE, etc.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 30, 2011)

xxNathanxx said:


> Coldplay do not 'suck'. This has got nothing to do with your taste in music. Saying they suck is about as ignorant as saying the Beatles were mediocre, or Händel was a terrible composer. You can dislike their music, but that doesn't mean they suck.
> 
> Examples of bands that really 'suck': Attack Attack!, brokeNCYDE, etc.


BAWWWWWWWWW!!!  You clearly don't know what an opinion is.  Also, if you're trying to imply something by the bands you listed (Seeing as they're somewhat related to bands I listen to), you're an idiot.  BrokeNCYDE obviously sucks, but Attack Attack! isn't that bad.  Even so, you're a hypocrite for saying those bands suck after giving that whole schpeel.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 30, 2011)

xxNathanxx said:


> Coldplay do not 'suck'. This has got nothing to do with your taste in music. Saying they suck is about as ignorant as saying the Beatles were mediocre, or Händel was a terrible composer.* You can dislike their music, but that doesn't mean they suck.*
> 
> *Examples of bands that really 'suck': Attack Attack!, brokeNCYDE, etc.*


Uh... you just contradicted yourself. 

Some peeps might like those bands (or atleast think that they don't 'suck'), thus it's not fit as an example for your explanation. You've basically done what everybody who said "Coldplay sucks" said; you've said that those bands 'suck' without proving that nobody likes them. That's your opinion unless you conduct a research over the world and get an answer that they suck, instead of they're ok or they're amazing.


----------



## emugirl1994 (Oct 30, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> xxNathanxx said:
> 
> 
> > Coldplay do not 'suck'. This has got nothing to do with your taste in music. Saying they suck is about as ignorant as saying the Beatles were mediocre, or Händel was a terrible composer.* You can dislike their music, but that doesn't mean they suck.*
> ...



Y'all stop being ignorant. This is gonna turn into a flame war of "this band is good but these bands all suck" blah blah blah. No one gives a crap on what your opinion of music is. As for Coldplay being bad, that's such a false statement. They've won Grammy awards, and last I checked, you only get a Grammy if people like your music. For those haters of Codlplay, listen to The Scientist or Fix You and you might change your mind. That is all.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 30, 2011)

emugirl1994 said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > xxNathanxx said:
> ...


Let me reiterate: people saying that Coldplay being bad is just stating an opinion. People saying that Coldplay doesn't suck is stating an opinion. And earning a Grammy award doesn't make a band 'not suck' because "people like[ing] your music" doesn't mean that everybody in the entire world thinks that. That is a mere opinion of yours. If you think that "no one gives a crap on what your opinion of music is", you shouldn't have posted your opinion.

Now, don't take me wrong, I don't want to start a flame war; I'm just saying that you're contradicting yourself.

inb4 Justin Beiber


----------



## Gahars (Oct 30, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> Coldplay sucks either way, so I don't see what the big deal is.



Quoted for truth.

I had heard that they had ripped off some other band before, but I guess this is just the icing on the cake.

EDIT:

And emugirl1994, just because something won an award does not make it good. At all. And besides, the Grammies are kind of noted for how nobody takes them seriously.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 30, 2011)

emugirl1994 said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > xxNathanxx said:
> ...



Just because they won an award doesn't mean everyone likes their music. Everyone has every right to say they hate it, just as much as to say they like it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 30, 2011)

That really is the worst black guy in a Japanese Dub.


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 30, 2011)

Ha, that's quite a cool find, doesn't really sound the same when played normally though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 30, 2011)

This is far more interesting and actually "most likely true".


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 30, 2011)

The first video is a great example of the power of suggestion.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Oct 31, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> xxNathanxx said:
> 
> 
> > Coldplay do not 'suck'. This has got nothing to do with your taste in music. Saying they suck is about as ignorant as saying the Beatles were mediocre, or Händel was a terrible composer. You can dislike their music, but that doesn't mean they suck.
> ...


lol, seems like I remembered your taste in music. Regardless, those bands I listed as being 'sucky' was a self-humouring joke. They're quite controversial, after all.

My entire point was that you're using the double entendre of 'suck' wrongly. When you say something 'sucks', it implies your statement is true. However, in this case, Coldplay actually make songs loads of people like (not only the mainstream), which disproves your statement. All I'm trying to say is you should try to choose your words more carefully. I'm not even a fan of Coldplay.

tl;dr: I'm complaining about nothing again.

BTW, here's the best Attack Attack! cover ever:


----------



## Pyrofyr (Nov 8, 2011)

There's a resemblence but it's not the same, it's not exactly like this doesn't happen, they're different even when it's sped up 217%, now consider that it's a different in speed of 217% and they're different even when the speeds are normalized.

Are they similar? Sure, but this about as silly as those songs that people say you can 'hear' things when you play backwards, in the end all you can do is smile and say "Haha sure" and walk away thinking they're retarded.


----------

